# Co Womens



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Any news,
Jiggy how about some callbacks?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open 4th
16-18-21-22-23-24-25-26-28-30-3-33-34-39


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm horsing around this weekend.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Thirteen dogs to the Amateur fourth: 1-2-5-8-9-14-20-21-22-23-24-25-39


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Open placements: 1st Loca- Bart Peterson; 2nd Libby-Kenny Trott; 3rd Max-Tammy Bell; 4th Check-Barb Howard. Congrats Prime puppies first and fourth.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Bart Kenny and Tammy!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats to Kathy Fregelette and Horsetooth's Center Ice for winning the Qual.

Proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to Go Bart Peterson/ Bar Ten Kennels(H), Loca - Marcus Young (O).

Congrats to all who placed/finished, all stakes. 

It a tough games and fun at the same time....keep on going!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

What's happening in the Amateur?


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Porter and I extend a huge congrats to Bart and Loca!


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard Chris Hatch won the Amateur with Saber. Yahoo! That's all the info I have on the Amateur.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and Saber on winning the Amateur.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Amateur results: 1st Saber - Chris Hatch; 2nd Riley Esther McCartney; 3rd Roy Kirmer; 4th Onyx Tracey Jenson; rj Check Barb Howard; Jams: Rosie Joe Harris, DJ Morgan, Kizzy Beismeyer.


----------

